# All pups nap like this?



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

I think he does like my pillow  well his pillow now


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Not all, and not all of the time. But yeah. Some like to be babied on occasion.


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

EckoMac said:


> Not all, and not all of the time. But yeah. Some like to be babied on occasion.
> 
> LOL that's funny! Piccolo does like to use a blanket too!
> my other dog does not likes to be covered at all


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I find it only fitting that since the team has gone to the dogs, the dog should use a Chicago Bear pillow cover. LOL.

Joe


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Rough day. I just want to snuggle right up there under the covers with Ecko!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

My weirdos sleep in all kinds of crazy positions but they both like to have pillows and be under the blankets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

jttar said:


> I find it only fitting that since the team has gone to the dogs, the dog should use a Chicago Bear pillow cover. LOL.
> 
> Joe


LOL! Thanks god he doesn't watch the Chicago's games! Otherwise I think he could use the pillow in other way!! 
It has been a tough season to watch 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> View attachment 76186
> 
> 
> My weirdos sleep in all kinds of crazy positions but they both like to have pillows and be under the blankets.
> ...


I love when they do that! Be under the blankets or the pillows! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so cute! Love when they snuggle in.


----------



## Dukez (Sep 13, 2017)

jttar said:


> I find it only fitting that since the team has gone to the dogs, the dog should use a Chicago Bear pillow cover. LOL.
> 
> Joe


Haha I was thinking the same thing haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukez (Sep 13, 2017)

This is the best I could find in my phone..I have better ones...(this was when she was very little)

And yes that is a Steelers blanket haha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you all for the pics!! Even those with steelers color!!  just kidding Dukez

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukez (Sep 13, 2017)

Borre97 said:


> Thank you all for the pics!! Even those with steelers color!!  just kidding Dukez
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobie (Oct 17, 2017)

Dante prefers his butt inside the couch


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Dobie said:


> Dante prefers his butt inside the couch


Too funny Dobie. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## Pinkerton (Nov 29, 2017)

My weird lil' pit mix naps like this:










She uses a mastiff as a pillow. Constantly.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic picture Pinkerton! Too funny. Welcome to the forum. How about telling us a little about you and your dogs in the Introduction section of the forum. 

Joe


----------



## organized_khaos (Sep 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Pinkerton said:


> My weird lil' pit mix naps like this:
> 
> She uses a mastiff as a pillow. Constantly.


Very clever!!! :rofl:


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

organized_khaos said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same school... I guess...


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Thor at 15 or so weeks.










And just over 9 months today. My regrets on not training him to stay off human furniture  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Hah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice pictures j.kim, Thor looks "snug as a bug".

Joe


----------



## mvelez942 (Feb 23, 2018)

My pup likes to nap on his bone 
















Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

mvelez942 said:


> My pup likes to nap on his bone


That's one way to make sure he know where it is all the time, LOL. Great pic.

Joe


----------



## mvelez942 (Feb 23, 2018)

jttar said:


> That's one way to make sure he know where it is all the time, LOL. Great pic.
> 
> Joe


Lol safe and snug

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lealchicho (Mar 5, 2018)

j.Kim said:


> Thor at 15 or so weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pup. My pup sleeps in all different crazy positions. He tends to stick his tongue out when he sleeps. Lol


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

mvelez942 said:


> My pup likes to nap on his bone
> 
> Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


Hahahaha that's funny!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

jttar said:


> Nice pictures j.kim, Thor looks "snug as a bug".
> 
> Joe


Haha thanks Joe.

That first photo when he's between the pillows, yeah..those pillows no longer exist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Lealchicho said:


> Beautiful pup. My pup sleeps in all different crazy positions. He tends to stick his tongue out when he sleeps. Lol


Thank you very much! Your pup is also adorable. Thor is an awesome pup, but he's also a pain in my butt lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

j.Kim said:


> Thor is an awesome pup, but he's also a pain in my butt lol


:rofl::rofl: That pretty much describes 'em all j.Kim

Joe


----------



## Oneofakind77 (Jan 18, 2019)

Kane likes to roll himself up, in a blanket (as-shown-below). I joke that he's made himself into a: "Kane-Rito" (Tee-Hee)...He also enjoys napping in a Lil Nest, as well!























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneofakind77 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lealchicho said:


> Beautiful pup. My pup sleeps in all different crazy positions. He tends to stick his tongue out when he sleeps. Lol


OMG...Same!























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

